# DCC with a board for switching Turn ous etc?



## PanelDeland (Oct 3, 2015)

I've been looking and reading up on DCC. It seems pretty straightforward and shouldn't be too hard to set up on a 4X11 ish layout. So my question is, just how easy is it to switch from function to function? If I want to use a switcher and control turnouts, is it going to be a pain to swap back and forth? I'm looking at the NEC PowerCab since it seems to have good support and most of the functions I'll use. I doubt I'll ever run more than 2 trains and a switcher but you always want to have to capacity to do more. It also seems like an easily expandable package in case I get carried away. I was originally looking at the Bachman but some of the reviews weren't very good on the units with a starter set and I don't see it being any better than the others with just the control( actually looks like it has fewer features) and the Powercab wasn't much more $$. Any discussion would be great since I know very little about any of them.

I'm also assuming(I know) that I could use the Power Cab as a loco control and a separate control board for switches and such to operate turn out from. In fact I'm thinking that might be a fun way to operate a switch yard.

Any comments will be educational since I'm starting at scratch.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Controlling the turnouts from a throttle quickly becomes a pain to dial in the switch number all the time. A controller card that can be operated with a DP or PB switch on a panel is actually quicker and simpler. Depending on the turnout drive type (solenoid or stall motor), that will dictate which card is used. If you use Tortoise type motors, you don't even need the card if you don't want the ability to control the switches from the throttle. You might want to look at this section of pages.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852&page=15

I used a Digitrax SE8C card for it wide range of uses including running 8 tortoise motors but it will not run solenoids. They take a Digitrax DS64.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I've got a PowerCab and if you get one I assure you you won't be disappointed. They're also a bargain price.
If you are switching it might become tedious to use the cab to change turnouts, although I haven't found it so. It takes three button presses to change, SelectAccy>Accy#>L or R. 
I have recently installed some Singlet servo controlled point motors from Tam Valley Depot. They come with a switch you can install on your layout fascia or panel and you can still control them from your cab, so you have a choice. Check them out: http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/microsingletservodecoder.html


----------



## PanelDeland (Oct 3, 2015)

Great info guys. I like the idea of the Tam Valley components which seem to do it both ways. That seems like a good feature for flexability and the ability to change things up.
It also makes sense for a newby like me to be able to learn the board with the manual control while getting better at controlling locos and then maybe I will want to integrate the Powercab for switching, at least on the layout if not the yard areas.

One more thing, I really want to thank cycleops for his patience. Seems like every time I have a question, he has an answer that helps me put what I'm asking in a better perspective without making me feel clueless.

And JerryH, I can only aspire to be as technically proficient as you are with that panel.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would think that running two DCC trains and then
flipping turnouts by DCC would require an awful
lot of button pushing on one Controller. I can
visualize those fingers dancing like on a hot
tin roof. Would a separate controller used
mainly for the turnouts improve the operations some?

I have no DCC turnouts. I use Peco Twin Coil
motors controlled by panel buttons through a Capacitor
Discharge unit. Same as folks have been doing
for decades. Simple and easy to use but you do have
to string the wires from the panel to the turnouts.

Don


----------



## diehard (May 15, 2015)

DonR said:


> I would think that running two DCC trains and then
> flipping turnouts by DCC would require an awful
> lot of button pushing on one Controller. I can
> visualize those fingers dancing like on a hot
> ...


That was my problem. But then I built the MiniDCC project that now supports Turnout Routing with Memory. You can use it also as a command station for 4 locos or just wire up a separate accessory bus for the turnouts. 1st you setup the routes labeled A-Z. Then during operation, you select the route by scrolling up and down. (I put a small letter on the layout track tie with bright ink.) Then tap enter. The programmed turnouts will then flip to the appropriate state. Also when I select the next route, if some of the same turnouts are used, then the system will skip over them. Saving the Capacitor Discharge from unnecessarily flipping causing wear on the coil. I can add 280 different steps to the memory.

I use Team Digitals SMD84 for my peco coils.


----------



## natsb (Dec 6, 2014)

Routes can be configured that will throw several switch machines with a single button on the controller. I find this to be much easier than trying to push a bunch of buttons n a control panel. By far, the easiest way to control swich settings is with JMRI . 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have wired the turnouts in both of my yards using the
diode matrix system. There is one push button in each
track on my yard panel. I push that and the CDU
pulse throws all turnouts in the route selected. It
is simply a barrier terminal strip with a series of
diodes routing the power from the push buttons.

Don


----------



## vntrains (May 23, 2015)

*DCC control for Tortoise motors*

"I used a Digitrax SE8C card for it wide range of uses including running 8 tortoise motors....."

I belong to an new HO Modular Club and we are using Digitrax DCC SE8C cards but there are approx 60 modules and a lot of them have three or more Tortoise machines. Any turnout touching the main line requires a Tortoise. I'm trying to come up with a little cheaper alternative for the turnouts going to branch lines. We would control crossovers on the main thru the SE8C.s but would it be possible to control the others with possibly a stationary decoder? I have a crossover and 2 branch line turnouts. This would save 2 spots on the card.
Have you seen any articles addressing this. Also concerned about possible power issues?
Any comments would be appreciated

Vic


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

With that many turnouts, the real question becomes who is wanting to control the turnouts? A single person or several individuals at random times? This will dictate the optimal control design choices. Can some turnouts be used with ground throws?


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Here's what happens..........*

.......when there are too many buttons to push and not enough time spent learning which is which!!

http://youthttps://youtu.be/LiDaSqpbb6ku.be/SP4EyYm4gVE

Peter


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

vntrains said:


> "I used a Digitrax SE8C card for it wide range of uses including running 8 tortoise motors....."
> 
> I belong to an new HO Modular Club and we are using Digitrax DCC SE8C cards but there are approx 60 modules and a lot of them have three or more Tortoise machines. Any turnout touching the main line requires a Tortoise. I'm trying to come up with a little cheaper alternative for the turnouts going to branch lines. We would control crossovers on the main thru the SE8C.s but would it be possible to control the others with possibly a stationary decoder? I have a crossover and 2 branch line turnouts. This would save 2 spots on the card.
> Have you seen any articles addressing this. Also concerned about possible power issues?
> ...


It would certainly possible to control a few individual turnouts with stationary decoders. Either using a tortoise or a servo. My small switching layouts use three turnouts max and I have Tam Valley Depots Singlets which you can control from your cab or by a fascia mounted led switch.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JerryH said:


> With that many turnouts, the real question becomes who is wanting to control the turnouts? A single person or several individuals at random times? This will dictate the optimal control design choices. Can some turnouts be used with ground throws?


My son has 13, I will eventually have 30 on mine. We are both using solutions with bicolor LEDs from Tam Valley Depot. It is easy to tell at a glance which way a turnout is thrown, just by looking at the "dispatcher's" panel. No memorization or guessing required. Easy to set up, easy to wire, comparable in cost to other slow motion remote activation solutions (Tortoise, etc).

That said, you can mix and match ground throws or other manual operators with remote ones. You just have to wire an indicator light on yoir panel for each locally operated turnout to show which way the points are thrown, or you can just rely on the visual position as observed locally.


----------



## ntrains (Feb 6, 2021)

You may find my thoughts on a DCC integrated panel useful. Designing a control panel for the yard – N Scale Model Railroads : A Personal Journey


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

If you will be able to reach all the TOs you can skip the panel and switch motors altogether, put Caboose Industries ground throws on the TOs and throw them all manually the way real yard switches are thrown (+-). 
Or, you can number the TOs (say it's 1 thru 8) and just have in-line push buttons with same numbers, no panel needed...


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*HEY ALL !!* .Check out the Discussion Starter Date of 6 years ago !! Why does this happen ?


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

telltale said:


> *HEY ALL !!* .Check out the Discussion Starter Date of 6 years ago !! Why does this happen ?


telltale,
How would I do that? I set the search dates "2015-01-01 to 2015-04-01" and "All forums". I came up with gazillion threads. What are the proper parameters to limit the results to something more manageable and relevant.

Thank you,
LeRoy


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Simple: check the date of the previous post (right next to the post #) before you post your own comment.

Especially if you're using the Recommended Reading" list.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And FWIW, I just did three consecutive searches on different topics setting a beginning and end date. Every single result on all 3 was within the date parameters I set.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Simple: check the date of the previous post (right next to the post #) before you post your own comment.
> 
> Especially if you're using the Recommended Reading" list.
> 
> ...


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure what's being said.. But all it takes is for us to be cognizant OF the start date of the OP title before we reply; something I and most forget to do !! It's OK post is there. But it's my fault for jumping in to help; not looking before we leap !!
Had I noticed OP date, I'd have passed. I didn't but still decided to not delete post #15 after I did. M


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Homeless -- you weren't the one who reopened the thread. That was ntrains, a newbie who joined 2 days ago and has a grand total of 6 posts. A rookie mistake on his part.

When I see that the previous post to that one is mine, and it's not something I remember doing in tha last day or so, that's a dead giveaway. As is a post from cycleops, who hasn't posted here in a couple of years.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

~ Oh ! BTW, I too am NCE PowerCab closing in on maybe 9-10 years of lovin' it !!
To me NCE is the 'Coke' of controllers, Digitrax/Pepsi, others/RC Cola and 7up... But that's me;...Just my take on the scene...
~ Been planning an L- shelfie, about 10' X 8' X 1'-1.5', HO switchback / switching a town down in a valley from main line, it cutting thru in back, making 24"r 90deg curve but only traveling the short distance with 6-8 car peddler freight or mixed train. Staging (last 1.5' at right (So.) end, upper and lower trackage dead-ended / 0-5-0 ing cars here to refresh runs and switching work in valley...(not done with the road engine [likely my L&N RS3], but with separate steamers )..fictitious to the core... M


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone posting to an old post just frosts some of y'alls corn flakes, doesn't it? Guess what: they can post to any thread they want to! There hasn't been an executive order signed prohibiting it, as far as I know.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> Someone posting to an old post just frosts some of y'alls corn flakes, doesn't it? Guess what: they can post to any thread they want to! There hasn't been an executive order signed prohibiting it, as far as I know.


Just because you can doesn't mean you should...

In the case of a generic discussion which might be useful to add some new information, then there is no real harm... although there is plenty of fresh content out there that is more worthy of spending one's limited time.

But to answer a question that is several years old, for which the OP is almost never still around to get the answer, yeah that's just a waste of everyone's time. 

Feel free to waste yours. Please respect mine.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes, unless one is retired, and doesn't mind a minor skirmish. Who's got the popcorn?


----------

